# Best bike: whats your choice?



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Best bike: whats your choice?

If you had $2500 and wanted 6 or 7" travel (front and back), and the ability to climb (but never worried about racing), what would you choose?


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

My Dev.
or 
my future Dev.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Iron Horse 7point7. Of course with 2500 you could only afford the frame, which is @ 1300. whole bike is slated to be @ 4200.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

That doesn't help... If I was playing that game I'd go w/ http://www.titusti.com/supermoto.html
and be real happy..

But the $$$.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Locoman said:


> That doesn't help... If I was playing that game I'd go w/ http://www.titusti.com/supermoto.html
> and be real happy..
> 
> But the $$$.


Def. an IH 7.5 or a Cannondale Gemini.

-TS


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Locoman said:


> That doesn't help... If I was playing that game I'd go w/ http://www.titusti.com/supermoto.html
> and be real happy..
> 
> But the $$$.


 True, but as Sherpa pointed out, the 7pointX line comes in two other lower priced complete models. My post was meerly meant to direct you too the Iron Horse 7pointX line. Sorry if you missed the subtlety.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Loco check out the Kona Coiler Deluxe. This would easily be my choice given the budgetary constraints. Comes in sizes Small to XXL. MSRP is $2699, but if you call around, you can find it for cheaper. Let me know if you need a hookup.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

or a kona stinky


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, alright...I'll say it........Bullit!

I couldn't be happier. Well, I probably could but the Bullit takes all my abuse, runs over everything with ease and is not a bad climber with the right set-up.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

2500$.....you mean for only frame right?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

VIA said:


> My Dev.
> or
> my future Dev.


 Sorry to tell you but your future Dev will not look like the one in the pic, unless your willing to pay a bit more for it since it's the Canadian version. Yours will look more like this, the US Version... (look closely you'll see the dif)


----------



## LT1 (Jan 12, 2004)

*New or used ?*

Since you indicated you were not concerned about racing I assume you want this for trail and (light) freeriding.

Consider a used ASX, a used Bullit, a used Specialized Big Hit, or a used Uzzi SLX. Higher end bikes but generally the owners of these had relatively good components on them vs buying new with possibly less expensive components.

Suggest also looking for any new Iron Horse bikes in your price range or see if you can find any 04's. They will probably meet your price point but they may be up there in the weight catagory. See if you can find any 04 Norcos (lot's of models to choose from), there still may be some of these floating around and the VPS versions are relatively good to pedal.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> Sorry to tell you but your future Dev will not look like the one in the pic, unless your willing to pay a bit more for it since it's the Canadian version. Yours will look more like this, the US Version... (look closely you'll see the dif)


 might depend on what they set the US price at and weither the canadian dollar falls after that. Its been pretty strong lately so that could potentially setup for future bargains.


----------



## r-kelly (Dec 24, 2003)

used bullit with a Z150 or '05 Z1 FR.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

If I had a little more money, Id pick up the specialized trail SX. but for that money maybe just the Iron Horse 7point.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> If I had a little more money, Id pick up the specialized trail SX. but for that money maybe just the Iron Horse 7point.


i would do that same...but i plan on an SXtrial...but if i only had 2500 i;d get the 7pointX or a Coiler.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

zedro said:


> might depend on what they set the US price at and weither the canadian dollar falls after that. Its been pretty strong lately so that could potentially setup for future bargains.


 Werd. I was just thinking that if he bought one local, it's won't be quite the same. Didn't want him to get his hopes up of finding that particular bike design local. But lucky for him he has the option to take a drive and pick one up in O'Canada. Either way nice looking rigs.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> i would do that same...but i plan on an SXtrial...but if i only had 2500 i;d get the 7pointX or a Coiler.


Umm, there is no such thing as a 7pointX, whoever first said it was refering to either the 7point5, or the 7point3, he just was to lazy to type it out...


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Umm, there is no such thing as a 7pointX, whoever first said it was refering to either the 7point5, or the 7point3, he just was to lazy to type it out...


 Actually I was using the X to point to the 7point(insert #) line of bikes in general. Not too describe one certain model. So I wasn't being lazy. Guess I should have used a * or ? instead. Can't beleive you guys couldn't figure that out.?.? WOW!!! That's all I can say.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> Actually I was using the X to point to the 7point(insert #) line of bikes in general. Not too describe one certain model. So I wasn't being lazy. Guess I should have used a * or ? instead. Can't beleive you guys couldn't figure that out.?.? WOW!!! That's all I can say.


 now look what you've done! it'll take months to debunk the 7pointX model myth now!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Thats all i was saying, i was saying 7.7 7.5 and 7.3 (okay, im lazy...) Freerider167 thought there was an actual 7pointX...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Freerider167 thought there was an actual 7pointX...


 cus he's so noobular


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

zedro said:


> cus he's so noobular


C'mon zedro, its n00bular. Get it strait, n00b...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> C'mon zedro, its n00bular. Get it strait, n00b...


 numeral letters are a faux-pas ici....


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

When is the 7PointX coming out, is that the race version if the 7Point7, I heard that they have 3 wheels and 353 inches of travel. Just kidding, I understood exactly what he meant by 7PointX. Saying just 7Point (without the last # ) just sounds kinda weird


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

zedro said:


> numeral letters are a faux-pas ici....


Ummmmm, 

(translation)


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

Gemini 2000 light lots of travel


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

LOL X is any number but in this case it's 3,5,7. what about the trek session. i don't know he price of them though.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Ummmmm,
> 
> (translation)


 i think you should downgrade to '3.8% canadian' if you need a translation


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> LOL X is any number but in this case it's 3,5,7. what about the trek session. i don't know he price of them though.


  Finally, someone who gets it!!! Jeez did we all get *dumberer* this year?? 

Given the geometry and the beefy pivots, I like the Session. Looks sweet. Price if I converted it right from the UK site (3000.00GBP), not listed on US, would be @ 5000.00 USD, not so sweet.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

red5 said:


> Finally, someone who gets it!!! Jeez did we all get *dumberer* this year??
> 
> Given the geometry and the beefy pivots, I like the Session. Looks sweet. Price if I converted it right from the UK site (3000.00GBP), not listed on US, would be @ 5000.00 USD, not so sweet.


I emailed trek about the session 77 and they said it was about 3400 USD, no joke. Still above 2500 but a pretty sweet bike if your LBS can hook you up with discounts. Also the Norco Atomik bikes looks like a cool bike and a rocky mountain switch,


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> Werd. I was just thinking that if he bought one local, it's won't be quite the same. Didn't want him to get his hopes up of finding that particular bike design local. But lucky for him he has the option to take a drive and pick one up in O'Canada. Either way nice looking rigs.


To bad I don't have the cash now ... cuz other ways this'll be my next DEV.
HOT ,HOT three times HOT ...
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/buysell/?op=view&image=74703


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> I emailed trek about the session 77 and they said it was about 3400 USD, no joke. Still above 2500 but a pretty sweet bike if your LBS can hook you up with discounts. Also the Norco Atomik bikes looks like a cool bike and a rocky mountain switch,


 HOLY [email protected]!!! That's a big difference between what I came up with. [email protected] I really screwed up somewhere in that whole conversion. Thanks for the info.


----------



## double_a (Dec 27, 2004)

p2 p2 p2 p2 p2 p2 p2 p2 p2 p2 p2 p2


----------



## tmoney (Mar 1, 2004)

*Santa Cruz!!*

I say look into a bullit or heckler. Both are great bikes for all around riding. The bullit of course will do dh better due to slacker angles and more travel. I believe the heckler frame is about a pound lighter and can be ordered with a fox dhx which gives it 6" of rear wheel travel. You can build a bullit with light duty dh parts and get the weight down under 35 lbs. Both are great bikes and reasonably priced.

-tmoney


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

The difference might not have been due to your bad conversion math, it maybe that due to import costs in UK or just due to inflation tha it would cost that much there.

You can always tell when someone is brand loyal when they recommend 2 different bikes from the same manufacturer and nothing else.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> You can always tell when someone is brand loyal when they recommend 2 different bikes from the same manufacturer and nothing else.


 that, or their handle features an oh-so original variation of the company name, and theres a picture of the bike for their avatar...


----------



## tmoney (Mar 1, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> The difference might not have been due to your bad conversion math, it maybe that due to import costs in UK or just due to inflation tha it would cost that much there.
> 
> You can always tell when someone is brand loyal when they recommend 2 different bikes from the same manufacturer and nothing else.


Thats funny that you say that. I own a demo 9, bullit, imperial, and stp. I dont think that is brand loyal do you? I just think for the money the bullit or heckler is a good choice.


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

I like the ASX, depending on the parts you put on it, BTW, there's a nice Team RMX with Dorados in the classifieds for $2100. I think thats a very fair price.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

red5 said:


> HOLY [email protected]!!! That's a big difference between what I came up with. [email protected] I really screwed up somewhere in that whole conversion. Thanks for the info.


There are two session models the 77 and 7 I believe. The cheaper on is a little over $2500 if I remember correctly.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

for not having one Red 5 sure does endorse the **** out of the 7point huh? I have yet to see even a reputable magazine do a review on one.. so everythings pretty much speculation... I have no doubt they'll be awesome but get real...then again just a year ago he was typing "bighit" in everyone of his posts


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

*Best Bike*

SANTA CRUZ BULLIT

When you've had enough Bullit riding, go with the VP-Free!


----------



## forester (Feb 13, 2004)

*Lots of choices...*

Transition Preston FR, Transition Dirtbag, Kona Coiler, Santa Cruz Heckler or Bullit, Devinci Guzzler, some Norco.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

thesacrifice said:


> for not having one Red 5 sure does endorse the **** out of the 7point huh? I have yet to see even a reputable magazine do a review on one.. so everythings pretty much speculation... I have no doubt they'll be awesome but get real...then again just a year ago he was typing "bighit" in everyone of his posts


 Yeah well the same could have been said for all the Knolly supporters for the past year or two, I don't recall you raggin on them? However, seems they were pretty correct, from the posts I've seen. But whatever...??? On to the point...

Fact is Iron Horse has been known for quality bikes, combine that with Dave Weagles influence on the Sunday & 7point? models, I'd be willing to bet that both those bikes are going to be pretty sweet. And on top of that I've seen posts by certain Go-Ride employees that have given it pretty sweet reviews, not to mention that after having ridden said bikes Go-Ride even picked up the Iron Horse line for 05. Which if you know Go-Rides rep for bikes, they don't pick up anything they don't beleive is worthwhile. So yeah based off all that I tend to think it's going to be a pretty sweet bike.

Oh and another thing, did you look at the post title? Just in case you didn't, it reads "Best bike: What's *your choice?* Get it *your = (adjective); meaning of or relating to one or oneself.* Anything else?


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Prophet 1000, i'll own one of these things by the end of summer, awesome trail/freeride bike, i cant say enough good things after the rides i've spent on it. only thing i'll swap out will be the front derailer for a chainguide.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*'05 SX Trail*



freerider167 said:


> i would do that same...but i plan on an SXtrial...but if i only had 2500 i;d get the 7pointX or a Coiler.


I checked out the '05 SX Trail. The drool factor is about a 12 on a 10-pt scale.
The LBS is selling them for $2800 this month ($500) off list. 
This is a nice looking, nicely equiped bike.
Gonna walk my neighborhood collecting cans after work tonight ; )


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

wow, lol Damn, i wish i can talk to the guy about getting back the price of 2800 from 3000. I mean i'm a kid and no avarage kid can come up with all that in a one month notice.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Locoman said:


> Best bike: whats your choice?
> 
> If you had $2500 and wanted 6 or 7" travel (front and back), and the ability to climb (but never worried about racing), what would you choose?


azonic saber w/ a 6 or 7" fork of your choice. you'd be happy.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

I havent Ridden one yet, but this one has my attention! Just Sick!


----------



## JohnyJammer (Nov 10, 2004)

*Try the Ram DH/FR*

He can spec. your ride any which way you want. The frame pictured has 11" travel and is 4 pounds less than the Giant Team DH.

Ram Cycles
916-568-0952


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

JohnyJammer said:


> He can spec. your ride any which way you want. The frame pictured has 11" travel and is 4 pounds less than the Giant Team DH.
> 
> Ram Cycles
> 916-568-0952


 nice and clean, but holy steep head angle. And i'd ask for 9" of travel....11" is alot and wont be as nice with that shock stroke (i assume its a 3").


----------



## amdinga (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd find an AS-X on sale somewhere... I've seen 'em unused for as low as 2300


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

I just did this.

Sinister Splinter MX
build kit taken from a 2005 Trek Session 77 (Saint cranks, XT FD, X9 RD and shifters, Big Earl wheels, tires, bars, saddle, stem & grips, Hayes Mag HD brakes w/8"rotors)
Thomson seat post and QR clamp

Comes in right about $2500 (give or take a bit) -its all about luck and mad shopping skeells.


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

Banshee Rider said:


> Prophet 1000, i'll own one of these things by the end of summer, awesome trail/freeride bike, i cant say enough good things after the rides i've spent on it. only thing i'll swap out will be the front derailer for a chainguide.


I agree, Prophets are fantastic bikes.


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

If it were me with your given requirements (assuming complete bike) I'd save up another 300 bucks and go with the Transition Dirtbag w/ 66RC2.
http://www.transitionbikes.com/DirtBag_Pricing.cfm


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd say call around to other states for some 05' left overs. I've seen Iron horse's priced at what employee's get them for a year later because it's a year old... There's a website, randal cycle or something like that, they got an 04' iron horse top of the line with deemax's, x.0's, etc for 50% off. I think it's $2300 for a $4k bike. You could probably talke em down a bit being an 04'.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I'd say don't drag up year old threads.....


----------



## kadeater (Aug 16, 2005)

Locoman said:


> Best bike: whats your choice?
> 
> If you had $2500 and wanted 6 or 7" travel (front and back), and the ability to climb (but never worried about racing), what would you choose?


I would buy Coma13's enduro and use the $800. bills left over to customize any parts I wanted to.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin/classifieds/classifieds.pl?db=MtbReview&website=MtbReview&language=&session_key=4421b77528f1d873&search_and_display_db_button=on&db_id=99924&results_format=long&query=retrieval&exact_match=on


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

kadeater said:


> I would buy Coma13's enduro and use the $800. bills left over to customize any parts I wanted to.
> 
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin/classifieds/classifieds.pl?db=MtbReview&website=MtbReview&language=&session_key=4421b77528f1d873&search_and_display_db_button=on&db_id=99924&results_format=long&query=retrieval&exact_match=on


not a bad idea!!!! I'll be taking the pics tonight btw...


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Well I'd go with a Transition Dirtbag because you get an amazing deal for your money,low maintanence and awsome CS!

Though im not sure about the climbing thing!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

coma13 needs to sell the Enduro and buy a Nomad!

How much is shipping to zip: 92028?


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mudd said:


> coma13 needs to sell the Enduro and buy a Nomad!
> 
> How much is shipping to zip: 92028?


one........ MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLION DOLLARS!!!! (and I'm not getting a Nomad!  )


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Any bites on the Enduro yet?


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

bpatterson6 said:


> I havent Ridden one yet, but this one has my attention! Just Sick!


i rode one at seaoteer. it has 9in the rear and it had fox40's on it. it is a frekin cloude and it pedals ok for how soft it was.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

if i could get any bike i would get marins new quake AL7 but 2500 is only like half of what it costs. but i might not have to pay for one cause i might be riding for MARIN by the summer!!!! it one of the best pedaling bikes i have every rode and it has 7in of travel.


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

Rocky Mountain Slayer New $2500.00 Low end model. That Sx Trail is a Great Deal, Kona=Good bike, Great Value. Santa Cruz Bullet, Heckler you cant go wrong.
Sx Trail is kind of heavy but damn its a good bike.
I was looking at This but deciced on a Nomad. Ive been saving for a While Now.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Reign 2 yeahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

Locoman said:


> That doesn't help... If I was playing that game I'd go w/ http://www.titusti.com/supermoto.html
> and be real happy..
> 
> But the $$$.


I've become a real fan of buying used bikes. What size SM would you want? There's a small frame on ebay right now for $750...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-Titus-Supe...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

VP-Freeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

JohnyJammer said:


> He can spec. your ride any which way you want. The frame pictured has 11" travel and is 4 pounds less than the Giant Team DH.
> 
> Ram Cycles
> 916-568-0952


been a while since i saw one of these posts...

this dudes prophet gets my vote damn sick!


----------



## QFOP (Nov 29, 2005)

Norco Shore, its $2700 and a crazy bike
its got 5.5 to 6.5 travel I believe, you could downhill and go up.
Good luck with the search
NORCO all the way


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Santa Cruz Nomad


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

OOOh - ECH loves that... he may not have said so - but thats his pride - he broke like 40 of em annd keeps em comin.....

Maybe if he put oil and grease on it it would still be with us?

TEASE - POKE - JUAN - JOOOOOOOOOOO

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=49619&stc=1&d=1105461626


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

RobsterCraw said:


> The difference might not have been due to your bad conversion math, it maybe that due to import costs in UK or just due to inflation tha it would cost that much there.
> 
> You can always tell when someone is brand loyal when they recommend 2 different bikes from the same manufacturer and nothing else.


Best bikes in the world SC.

You can play and discuss all the other makers, but nobody beats SC!!

All of their bikes are legends EVEN THE NEW ONES.... well deserved superbikes.

I like Transition too - because they have bases covered the other companies dont even know exist!!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

thesacrifice said:


> for not having one Red 5 sure does endorse the **** out of the 7point huh? I have yet to see even a reputable magazine do a review on one.. so everythings pretty much speculation... I have no doubt they'll be awesome but get real...then again just a year ago he was typing "bighit" in everyone of his posts


They are excllent bikes! I would bet Dave Weagles life on it!

(Dave? You Ok? C'mon - get up - stop playin!!)

I'm heavily SC biased (Nooooooooooooo?! Cant be!!) But IH and big Dave are top tier!!! Like SC - ALL of their stuff kicks serious ass.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Huck Banzai said:


> Best bikes in the world SC.
> 
> You can play and discuss all the other makers, but nobody beats SC!!
> 
> ...


AMEN Brotta!


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

My previous ride; RFX.


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

RobsterCraw said:


> When is the 7PointX coming out, is that the race version if the 7Point7, I heard that they have 3 wheels and 353 inches of travel.


OMG I cant wait I am so getting one even if it costs 20,000


----------



## Fase2k (Apr 27, 2006)

VP Free completel bike kit can be gotten new from SC for ~$2700. Then, just eBay off the parts you don't want, replace with what you need, and come out with a sweet bike. Good luck.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

This one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

That bike would look way better riden in Carlsbad....


----------



## SimonRothnie (Apr 27, 2006)

id have my bike 24seven darkangel DH and put on boxxers and a 9" 5th element shock


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

norco vps or ironhorse yakuza

i remember the first time i set my eyes on a vps i fell in love and now im stuck with 3 sh!t rigs when i could have owned a vps


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

VP-Free for DH, and Nomad for aggresive XC....


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Is July the "Wake the Dead Thread" month on MTBR? Why are all these old threads coming back?


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Ya, too hot and humid to ride, so we gotta find something to do!


----------

